# Home meadery, size requirements?



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Well, that would depend on what you'll be using the room for. If it's just storage/conditioning, a narrow room with a middle aisle and one carboy's-worth on the walls is fine. I've seen setups like this where an air conditioner was installed in a framed-in window hole for climate control. You can also make a separate small, temperature-controlled fermentation area using a blower with temp controller, ducting, and a chest freezer to run cold air into the small insulated box/area at need. If you'll also be doing racking, blending, etc., then you'll want a little more elbow room. If you'll be making up musts and the whole shebang in a dedicated room, then a larger space would be indicated. 

Me, I'm a utility room and cellar guy with no dedicated space (though my wife might bed to differ; a entire shed is the brewing storage and we purchased our home in large part due to its brewing-friendly layout ).


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

A little bit of a grave dig, but I thought I would post my insight on the matter in case it the OP was still curious. 

It can be as large or as small as you want it to be. I personally get a little corner in our utility/laundry room. I would die for a 6'x10' space. I brew probably between 50-60 gallons per year. That is an approximation, but I get by with a small space large enough to hold 4 carboys and a couple of buckets. They sit on a few file cabinets that I use to store my supplies/equipment. Your brew space can be as small as a closet or smaller if you are only supplied with that much. That's also assuming the temperatures are correct in that space. There are plenty of people who only do 1 gallon batches. They simple place that under the kitchen sink.

So that's the long answer, the short answer is that a 6'x10' space would be fantastic.


----------

